# How Low Can People Go?



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

There is a lady where I work that was diagnosed with terminal cancer and was not expected to live to Christmas. I had written about her in a different post here, she is the girlfriend of a guy I work with, and is one of the nicest people working at the Hospital. Well today while at work someone sent her a dozen Black roses and on the card said "glad you are not getting better" I can not believe someone can get so low and do something like this to another human. We are trying to find out who sent them but might never no sense the card was from a local Flower company that had changed it's name a year ago and does not use that card anymore. I hope this person rots in Hell, I know I should not wish this but I just can't help how I feel.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is horrible....


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Some people have no moral compass, no boundaries. Sad.
Keep encouraging and loving her. Light conquers darkness.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You gotta be kidding me!








That without a doubt is one of, if not THE, lowest things I have ever heard of someone doing!

As s'more said... Keep the positive waves going her way.

Doug


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

In this case, I hope Karma takes a huge bite out of their ---!!

Love to you, your friend and this lady during her most difficult time!

Jennifer


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Damn!!!!
That is one cold hearted being.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

That's just darn right mean!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

No, that's EVIL! Man, it's scary that such a real person actually exists.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

It's a shame that truly despicable people are aloud to roam free









If the flowers were not delivered by a florist, mabe a surveillance camera might show something.









Ed


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me what some people will do. I just rest assured in knowing there's a special place for them someday.

Mark


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

You have to figure that the person who sent those flowers and card just wasn't in their right mind. People who think intelligently and abide by the norms of our society just don't do or say things like that. Unfortunately, we all have to deal with those people on a daily basis. Even if the person doesn't like your friend, that's no excuse for doing what they did.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> No, that's EVIL!


For sure. I hope that they know the definition of karma.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The wheel will come around for those responsible.

Honestly, I am a little disappointed that the florest did not use a little common sense. Black roses delivered to the hospital would make me wonder a little. I know they are just doing what they are paid to do but maybe letting someone in charge aware first. I don t know, just thinking out loud because I also know that is something no one ever would give a thought to on how to handle if it came up.

John


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I am sorry that happened. Some people are born with no compassion and lack love for anyone/anything, except for themselves. A prayer for healing.

some people are ugly skin deep, others are ugly all the way to the bone.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

A person like that doesn't have to wait to die. They are already in Hell.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That is low down and dirty.

Tell your friend and his GF that we all wish her the best for a full recovery. 
Prayers are continuing to come her way.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

X 2









We wish her all the best and god's speed to a quick recovery


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats just plain mean and evil ..... They will get whats coming to them, it always works out


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Update:

Well is seems it is another girl who works at the Hospital someone who they suspected. This girl sent her a email that said it was rude to send the flowers back. For some reason this girl hates her and has been sending My friends GF nasty emails using the Hospital computers system so She has been forwarding these nasty emails to HR.

Now the plot even thickens even more, I think the evil girl has a thing for my coworker so is jealous because he is dating the good lady. The evil one broke into records and looked up the good girls records and my coworkers medical records to try and dig up some dirt on them. She got caught and the good lady talked the hospital out of firing her I guess they were friends at one time. But I think she is 5150 and needs to be committed.

The good lady would do anything she could to help someone always has a smile for you even though she is in pain. Everyone at both our hospitals are shocked that someone would treat her this way. Also the day that she got the black roses she also found out from her doctor that the radiation treatment is not working so she got a double whammy. I just keep praying for a miracle. she had made it longer that the Doctors said she would and she is still working.


----------



## wildeyedandbuckwild (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I are firm believers in Karma. Over the years together we have seen our ups and over very low downs. The good of our relationships is the wisdom that has come form it. And this is what I know. Karma come is two packages, 1. Is like a high priced wine. Over time is ages, becomes sweet, and you want to enjoy it over a long period of time. 2. Or it likes a sour piece of candy. Comes quick, unexpected, and you remember for sometime. Either way Karma will come back and reword those of us that do well and try to help. Or it comes and it pays back those of use who choose to bring out all the bad that world has. Now coming form a man whose family suffers from this disease. Tell your friend to enjoy life! It's not over yet, go out and spend time with family and friends. Do the things that she always thought was imposable. Fulfill all the little wants and desires that she always wanted too. And her and your family will be in my family Prayers. One of the hardest things in my life to do was to stand aside and watch my father of 57 yrs slowly pass a way. And nothing that anybody could do!

GET BUSY LIVING, OR GET BUSY DIEING!!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Update:
> 
> Now the plot even thickens even more, I think the evil girl has a thing for my coworker so is jealous because he is dating the good lady. The evil one broke into records and looked up the good girls records and my coworkers medical records to try and dig up some dirt on them. She got caught and the good lady talked the hospital out of firing her I guess they were friends at one time. But I think she is 5150 and needs to be committed.


There's perhaps a silver lining there in the way it's working out. It sounds like the "good lady" is able to just dismiss the other one's actions outright, since she's obviously got mental problems.

It's something I think about every once in a while - how many people walking around among us are really nuts?


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

All I can say is WOW, how low can a person go....
Any of the hospitals that I have worked in, had policies that stated anyone caught looking up medical records other than for job related duties, was immediate termination! Also accessing medical records is an HIPPA violation. 
That is just wrong on many fronts. I am sorry that your friend has to deal with the harrassment as well as her illness.


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

WoW amazes me on how much humans have evolved and learned, then u have a misfit of an individual who sinks that low. Just remember what comes around goes around.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry that happened to your friend







I can't believe someone could be so full of hate...
Please tell her to keep up the good fight!

No one could ever possibly do anything to deserve that kind of evil doing (except my SIL)


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Pretty much speechless. 
Also my sincere respect goes out for the victim as she is taking the high moral road without consideration of "getting even" or any other punishing action it seems.

Again please express my feelings to the person that is not taking judgement on another human for their direct evil and invasive actions.

Map Guy


----------

